# Autism & Fitness=Fractals



## Intensening Rapeye (Nov 7, 2021)

Be chilled my dudes and bitches (bitches is just a daily fact).

Autistic dudes are MAD keen for the gym routine.

Why? BiOloGY

Gyms are a flame for asd moths.

I will explain this is due course.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 7, 2021)

Intensening Rapeye said:


> I will explain this is due course.


Please indulge us, good sir.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 7, 2021)

Is it for health reasons or something more esoteric?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Five or Six Stores (Nov 8, 2021)

Agreed. Gym gives you a weekly routine. It also gives you an excuse to eat basically the same meal day in and day out (autistic people love this, or so I'm told by WikiHow). You can also autistically research about nutrition and different routines, and it's socially acceptable to be anti-social in the gym and keep your headphones in the whole time.


----------



## Action Orange (Nov 11, 2021)

In due course? Bro you started a thread with a nothing OP. Deliver your aspergic revelation already.


----------



## Action Orange (Nov 11, 2021)

Five or Six Stores said:


> Agreed. Gym gives you a weekly routine. It also gives you an excuse to eat basically the same meal day in and day out (autistic people love this, or so I'm told by WikiHow). You can also autistically research about nutrition and different routines, and it's socially acceptable to be anti-social in the gym and keep your headphones in the whole time.


You make some really good points. Theres prolly millions of autistic ppl who could benefit greatly from a fitness routine not only physically, but mentally as well. Would give them stability, a sense of accomplishment, increased confidence from increased strength, and better health of course.

I'm currently battling my ADHD to get a good routine established. Heard somewhere that it takes like 14-21 days to start a new habit and I'm halfway to 14.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Nov 11, 2021)

A year ago, this autist went to my gym. He would watch South Park on his phone while working out, on speakers, and laugh constantly. Guy had a solid physique but was obviously on gear and his vascularity got weird. He had varicose veins on his chest and shoulders, despite being in his early 20s.

He also wore a fuck ton of cologne. Like I was about 10 feet away from him and I had to move because I thought I was going to pass out from it


----------



## NotYourMom (Nov 29, 2021)

Came here for the fractals.

Am disappoint.


----------

